

Apple: Application Design Fundamentals - pistoriusp
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/UserExperience/Conceptual/OSXHIGuidelines/XHIGPartI/chapter_2_section_1.html#//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40002717-TPXREF101

======
daniel-cussen
Wasn't the web-2.0 rounded-corner rectangle with reduced-opacity gradient
layers (like the skype buttons) invented by Apple?

